# Here is the lot of Keepers



## madpaddla (Jun 29, 2008)

Case gins.  Wish the pics were better but I am moving again so I was alittle hurried.


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 29, 2008)

Pontilled ish


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 29, 2008)

Some whiskeys etc.  Missing a few other I have getting tumbled.


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 29, 2008)

Peppersauces and my favorite dug bottle the teal C L G bottle on the right.


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 29, 2008)

Stonewares, how common are the small ones?


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 29, 2008)

Missing are a teal pepper, lime green three piece, teal master inks, etc.  Thanks all.  God I love this hobby.  You guys have been the push that got this hobby going for me three years ago.  Thanks
 madpaddla


----------



## glass man (Jun 29, 2008)

LOVE ALL OF THEM ,BUT I KEEP GOING BACK TO THE LIGHT /YELLOWISH WHISKEY LOADED WITH WHITTLE!!! IS IT A THREE PIECE MOLD?


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah its a Three Piece.  Loaded with bubbles and the top is alot larger than most whiskeys.  Almost one and a half times bigger than the normal ones.


----------



## annie44 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice collection!  I especially like the amber Carter's - looks stunning!


----------



## banshee65 (Jun 30, 2008)

Awesome bottles!  How old is that first green case gin?  I found one similar to that one in a flea market in town.
 David


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks all.  Banshee regarding case gins of that type its the base and lip (as with all bottles but ya knew that) that determine age. That one should be around the 1890 period.  The cases are my fav's in general prob cause they are common and cheap but I sure love em.  If you could pick up a Case gin for 10 - 15 that would be a good price.  Thanks Banshee,Ann, & glass.


----------



## bathysiderodrome (Jun 30, 2008)

How about the blue?


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry which blue?


----------



## glass man (Jun 30, 2008)

I have the qt. carters and the smallest carters.6 1/2 I think. Sold the 7 1/2 to my sister  and wish I could get another one .Also need the inkwell to have a complete set. Is your carters cathedral the qt.? Wish I had something to trade you for the yellow/amber whiskey .I could stare at it all day long!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 30, 2008)

Great lookin jars ben. They are along way from Frenches mustard jars.[]


----------



## botdigdug (Jul 2, 2008)

wow nice bottles... what is the short whiskey in the third picture on the left?  And the green one the forth picture on the left?  What is a three piece mold too?  thanks, im new here!!!!


----------



## tomcat (Jul 8, 2008)

....a grande tour garanteed for one and all !!![].....very impressive and thanks friend !!!![]


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 24, 2008)

hi ben,  don't know how i missed this.   sure looks sweet.  great bottles.   rhona


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jul 24, 2008)

they are all so very nice, but i realy like the green peper sause bottle


----------

